# فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً (دعوه للنقاش ) ....!!!!



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2012)

*( إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً ، فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً ) ​**هذا الحديث وصية رسول الاسلام من عهد ( عمر بن الخطاب ) وكما نعلم ان عمرو بن العاص قد جاء وفتحها  
السؤال ببساطه هو 
كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*


----------



## tasoni queena (1 مايو 2012)

> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟*




هو عمل لحد هنا بس  



> إذا افتتحتم مصر


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *​**
> كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*


عمل عبيط


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 مايو 2012)

منذ دخول المسلمين مصر وهم يضهدون المسيحين قتل وسرقة وارهاب شىء مؤسف


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 مايو 2012)

*كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*[/QUOTE]
 الجواب
يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
بدليل إن حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا 
صح ؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*


 الجواب
يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
بدليل إن حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا 
صح ؟[/QUOTE]
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا راجل قول كلام غير ده 
كامل حريتها ازاي يعني ؟
*​


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*


 الجواب
يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
بدليل إن حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا 
صح ؟[/QUOTE]
هل نجد أن أجبار المسيحيين بقوانيين تأخذ السنه المحمديه التي لا علاقه لنا بها كتطبيق يجب الألزام بأتباعه كونه قانون دوله..؟؟​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟*​
> ...


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> الجواب
> يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
> بدليل إن حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا
> صح ؟


 
*بيننا فين *
*تقصد منتدي الكنيسة العربية ... ال أنت ضيف فيه *
*والا أنهي بيننا دية ؟*
*يا أخ علي فكرة أنت ردودك كلها مستفزة ... وبح أنك علطول بتعمل من بنها *

*أقولك ... أنا عمري محد عرف يدوسلي علي طرف في مصر بالذات في موضوع ديني ده *
*كنت ببمسح بكرامة أي حد الأرض لو قرب وأتكلم في الدين معايا وعمل فيها ابن ناس وكفرني*
*ومع ذلك كنت بحس أني غريب في بلدي بلد الفراعنة المحتلة من قبل الأسلام العربي الوهابي *
*بس هنقول أيه ... مصر للمسيح*​


----------



## Twin (1 مايو 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *( إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً ، فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً ) ​*
> *هذا الحديث وصية رسول الاسلام من عهد ( عمر بن الخطاب ) وكما نعلم ان عمرو بن العاص قد جاء وفتحها *
> *السؤال ببساطه هو *
> 
> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*



*دونا ... وبواقعية وكلمة للحق *
*هناك الكثيرين من مسلمي مصر ... عندما يفصلون دينهم عن تعاملاتهم مع الأخر *
*بيكونوا بني أدمين *
*ومنهم ناس لو مسكت حكم مصر ... هتبقي دولة يتعايش فيها الكل بسلام*
*بس علي السينارويو ال بيدو دلوقتي ... متوقع لا خير ولا سلام لمصر وكل من فيها*​


----------



## Critic (1 مايو 2012)

زمن الفتوحات وفرض الوصاية قد ولى , نحن لسنا فى زمة احد بعد.
الردود على طريقة "نحن ملزمين بحمايتكم" او "بيننا" او "اوصانا فلان عليكم" مرفوضة , نحن مواطنين واصحاب ارض ,وحمايتنا حق قانونى وليس منة او رعاية من احد, احتفظوا بوصايتكم لانفسكم , واللى مش عاجبه الكلام يخبط دماغه فى اقرب حيطة او يرجع لشبه الجزيرة من حيث اتى


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *بيننا فين *
> *تقصد منتدي الكنيسة العربية ... ال أنت ضيف فيه *
> *والا أنهي بيننا دية ؟*
> *يا أخ علي فكرة أنت ردودك كلها مستفزة ... وبح أنك علطول بتعمل من بنها *​
> ...


*اه ياشيرز .. دا انت طلعت جامد واحنا منعرفش *

*بمناسبة العهد القادم كان فى تعليقات على الفيس واتعرضت فى ال سى ان ان كانكتة بمناسبة مرور 40 عام على الخكم الاسلامى فى مصر  وعجبنى منها دى *

"العثور على أسرة مسيحية في إحدى قرى الصعيد وقد اعتبر السيد رئيس الوزراء أن هذا اكتشاف رائع سيساعدنا في الحفاظ على نسل الأقباط".

*عموما ياباشا الاصول واحدة وحتى المعتدلين لا يتحركون بوسطيتهم الا من الاسلام .. فنحن لاننفصل عنه ابدا وغير مسئولين عن المتشددين وتصرفاتهم وادعائهم ان الاسلام يامرهم بهذا .. تخياتى ليك ياباشا *
​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

لفظة ( *أستوصوا بالأقباط خيراً* ) جاءت على لسان " عمرو بن العاص" أثناء فتح الأسكندرية وحواره مع راهبان ...وجاء فيه انه قال أن النبى أوصاهم بأقباط مصر ...*ومن هنا جاءت مقولة ان النبى محمد تنبأ بفتح مصر ..*
ثم حدثت مناوشات وارسل عمرو بن العاص الى عمر *يسأله عن حكم السبايا من الأقباط تحت يده* - فرد عليه الخليفة بأن *يُطلق* سراح من يمسك على دينه *مع فرض الجزية* -
ويُعفى منها من يعلن أسلامه ...للقصة حديث طويل مشوق 
أنظر تاريخ الأمم والملوك - للطبرى ج3 - ص 421 - ثم دخل عام عشرين من الهجرة


----------



## My Rock (1 مايو 2012)

صراحة الموضوع لا يحتاج وصية ولا يحتاج لشريعة.
إحترام الإنسان وحقوقه واجب على كل البقية.. نحن نعيش في الألفية الثانية يا جماعة ولا يحتاج لمثل هذه الأمور وصايا وشرائع. حتى الملحدين يحترمون حرية العقائدة وحقوق الإنسان في الإختيار والتعايش مع مختلف الخلفيات..

ليفتح الرب البصائر والعقول والقلوب لترى بدون غشاوة التعصب والكراهية..


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*


 الجواب
يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
بدليل إن *حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا**
*​ صح ؟[/QUOTE]
كلامك صح وميه ميه وادى الدليل 
لو قلتلى كدب هقولك 
اللى شاف غير اللى سمع 
* العصابات الأسلامية تقتل الأقباط من  أجل الأتاوة أو الفردة (الجزية الإسلامية)​ 
 تجبى العصابات الإجرامية الإسلامية  الإرهابية فى مصر الأتاوة من الناس بشكل غير مشروع وإلا يتعرضون لإجرامهم وذلك منذ  أن وضعت الشريعة الإسلامية كمصدر رئيسى للتشريع فى المادة الثانية من دستور مصر -  وحيث أن مصر أصبحت موطنا لعصابات الإسلام الإجرامية فقد أجبروا المسيحيين ألأقباط  على دفع أتاوة وإلا فإنهم يخطفون أولادهم أو يقتلونهم - ومن خوف الأقباط ورعبهم  كانوا يدفعونها أو يهربوا من دورهم وبيوتهم تاركين أراضيهم وأوطانهم ومن خوفهم  ورعبهم صمتوا حتى لا يزيد البطش الإسلامى عليهم ولم يبلغوا حقوق الإنسان حتى نشرت  صحيفة الأهالى أسمائهم وهؤلاء هم الذين عرفوا ولكن الذين لم نعرفهم كثيرين جداً فى  طول بلاد مصر وعرضها - وأمر الجزية فرضه المحتل العربى الإسلامى منذ إحتلال مصر  لمدة 14 قرنا ولكنه ألغى فى أثناء حكم أسرة محمد على حتى رجع ثانية فى عصر السيد  الرئيس محمد أنور  السادات والسيد الرئيس الذى تلاه محمد حسنى مبارك وكانت شروط  المحتل العربى الإسلامى على لسان عبادة بن الصامت الذى ناب عن عمرو بن العاص القائد  العربى الذى غزا مصر فى فرض شروطهم المجحفة على الأقباط هى الشروط الثلاثة التى  تؤدى إما إلى موت معنوى بإعتناق الإسلام الذى يرضى رغبة المحتل  أو موت جسدى وهذه  الشروط هى : - 
1 - دفع الجزية .. 2 - القتال .. 3 -  القتل إذا لم يدفع الأتاوة (الجزية) الأقباط​ وطبقاً للمنطق أى إله هذا الذى  يطلب يخير الشعوب المهزومه بين الإحتفاظ بإلههم بإعطاءه رشوة أو الموت شئ غريب حقاً 
 ويعتمد المسلمين على نص قرآنى بأن  الله إلههم أمرهم بإجبار الشعوب على دفع الجزية له سورة التوبة آية 29 وتسمى هذه  الاية آية السيف : " قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا  بِالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا  يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا  الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ التوبة29 " هذه الآية الوحيدة المسيطرة  على عقولهم وتصرفاتهم لأنها حسب ما يقولون ألغت أيات السلم بينهم وبين غير المسلمين  الذين من ضمنهم بلا شك الأقباط المسيحيين . 
http://www.alkalema.net/copt/copt17.htm​ ( مستند رقم   )​ ​ القسم الرابع الإتاوات والجزية​ وقد ورد للمركز البلاغات الآتية : -
السيد رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية
شكوى مقدمة من المواطن : رأفت سعيد كنز
مقيم : محافظة المنيا - مركز أبو قرقاص - قرية بني عبيد
تهديد بالقتل
الوقـائــع
في غضون عام 1990 في شهر مارس قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بحرق المحلات التجارية بقرية  بني عبيد وكان ضمن تلك المحلات محلات المواطن سعيد كنز ابراهيم ونشاطه بقالة جملة  وقامت النيابة بمعاينة الخسائر التي لحقت المواطن سعيد كنز ، وقدرتها بخمسة وستون  ألف جنيه ، وقامت الشئون الاجتماعية بدفع مبلغ سبعة آلاف جنيه كتعويض .

وفي عام 1995 في شهر مايو أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية خطاب إلى المواطن سعيد كنز  إبراهيم عن طريق شخصان أتيا إلى المحل ملك المواطن سعيد ومضمون هذا الخطاب يفيد بأن  المواطن سعيد كنز يذهب إلى أمير الجماعات الإسلامية ويقابله وحدد ميعاد في نفس  اليوم الذي أرسل فيه الخطاب وحدد المكان في منطقة بعيدة عن البلد .

وبالطبع لم يذهب المواطن سعيد لمقابلة السيد أمير الجماعات الإسلامية وقام المواطن  سعيد بإبلاغ مركز شرطة أبو قرقاص وتقابل مع السيد رئيس مباحث المركز الضابط : أحمد  عبد التواب وقرأ الخطاب وكان رده أن هذا الخطاب لعب عيال وليس له أية أهمية 
ملحـوظــة : معنا أصل الخطاب وبعد أسبوع تقريبا وصل خطاب آخر مع شخصان وقابلوا  المواطن / سعيد وأولاده وكان معهم أسلحة آلية وأفادونا بأنهم مرسلين من أمير  الجماعة وكان ذلك الساعة الثانية عشر ظهرا وسلمونا الخطاب ، وأفهمونا بأن أمير  الجماعة يريد منا دفع مبلغ عشرة آلاف جنيه .

فقام المواطن بإبلاغ السيد / أحمد عبد التواب رئيس مباحث مركز أبو قرقاص لعمل  اللزام فقام السيد رئيس المباحث بإبلاغ مباحث أمن الدولة فكان رده علينا في حالة  إرسال أي خطاب يجب إبلاغنا فورا وبعدها بأسبوع جاء نفس الشخصان وسلمونا خطاب آخر  ومضمونه ضرورة دفع مبلغ عشر آلاف جنيه يوم السبت وفي حالة عدم الدفع سيضاعف المبلغ  إلى الضعف يوم الأحد .
وبعد يوم الأحد لا يقبل دفع أية مبلغ وسيتم حرق المحلات ، وقتل المواطن سعيد كنز  وأولاده .
فقام المواطن سعيد وأولاده بإبلاغ السيد رئيس مباحث المركز السيد الضابط أحمد عبد  التواب بهذا التهديد فكان رده علينا بأننا لا بد من مقابلة أمير الجماعة الإسلامية  وسيتم عمل كمين لضبطهم وأخذ منا السيد رئيس المباحث إقرار منا بذلك .
وبالطبع رفض المواطن سعيد وأولاده هذا العرض فأخذ عليهم إقرار آخر بإلزام المواطن  سعيد كنز ابراهيم وأولاده بترك البلد والسفر خارج البلد فورا .
ملحـوظـة : المواطن سعيد كنز ابراهيم له أملاك بالبلد تتمثل في أطيان زراعية ومحلات  تجارية وليس لهم أية موارد رزق أخرى غير في هذه البلد .
وفعلا تركنا البلد وهربنا وتركنا أموالنا وبعد شهرين حدث الآتي .
تلاحظ وجود الإرهابيين (الجماعات الإسلامية) في البلد في وسط النهار وعلى علم مباحث  مركز أبو قرقاص ولم يتم القبض عليهم بالرغم من أنهم معروفين لدى جميع أهالي القرية  ورجال المباحث وجاءتنا تحذيرات من السيد ضابط نقطة بني عبيد الضابط سعيد بأن  الجماعات الإسلامية تريد قتلكم ويجب الحرص كما قال السيد مأمور مركز أبو قرقاص  أرجوكم أن تتركوا البلد حالا كما شدد علينا السيد رئيس مباحث المركز وأخذ علينا  إقرار بترك البلد فورا وقال لنا إحنا مش عايزين مشاكل في البلد كفايه اللي بيحصل . 

إمضاء
رأفت سعيد كنز​ خطاب الجماعة الإسلامية​ مطلوب مبلغ 10000جنيه عشرة آلاف جنيه  تحضرها غدا السبت في نفس المكان السابق الساعة السابعة مساءا ولن نقبلها ناقصة  مليما واحدا وإن تأخر المبلغ إلى يوم الأحد تحضر 15000 بدلا من 10000 جنيه في نفس  المكان والزمان ولن نقبلها ناقصة أيضا وإذا لم تحضر السبت أو الأحد بأحد المطلوبين  لن نقبل منك ولو ملايين الجنيهات وأنت تعرف عاقبة ذلك :- تذكر التأخير ليوم الأحد  معناه 15000ج بدلا من 10000ج ولن تقبل ناقصة وهذا القرار لا يقبل التفاوض أو  التشاور .
الجماعة الإسلامية

فرض أتأوه

السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان للوحدة الوطنية

تحية طيبة وبعد 
تحريرا في 4/3/1996
مقدمه لسيادتكم
الإسم : ايليا دانيال بنيامين
ثابت ايليا دانيال
مجدي ايليا دانيال
خلف ايليا دانيال بطاقة عائلية رقم 79123 سجل مدني أبو قرقاص وأولاد عمي وعمي  متواجدين بالبلد وهم :
خليل دانيال بنيامين
غطاس خليل دانيال
ورضا خليل دانيال
أعرض الآتي
حيث أننا كنا متواجدين جميعا في قرية جريس مركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا ونحن نعيش  في أمان الله ، وفجأة منذ حوالي 25 يوما ونحن متواجدون في الزراعة الخاصة بنا قابله  أحد الإرهابيين هو وجماعته وهددوه بالموت إن لم يدفع مبلغ 18 ألف جنيه وأعطوه ميعاد  لمدة أسبوع إن لم يحضر المبلغ فيموت هو وأخواته وبناء عليه أبلغنا الحكومة بمركز  أبو قرقاص فقامت الحكومة بالقبض علينا أنا وأخواتي وأخذوا علينا قرارات تحتوي على  ثلاثة بنود .
أولا : أن نمشي من البلدة ونترك منازلنا وأملاكنا .
ثانيا : أن نحمل السلاح الآلي ونجلس في دشم لكي يقبض على هذه الجماعات .
ثالثا : أم ندفع للإرهاب (الجماعات الإسلامية) وفي هذه الحالة تقوم الحكومة بقتلنا  .
وبعد ذلك تركنا القرية وجلس والدي بالمنزل في القرية ومن هنا بدأ معه مشوار الحكومة  في التعذيب حتى أجبروه بأن يدفع مبلغ 3 ألف جنيه لكي يشتري سلاح إلى أن علمت بذلك  في يوم 2/4/1996 من ناس جاي من البلد والتهديد من الجماعات الإسلامية مستمر لجميع  أفراد العائلة .​ قتل لعدم دفع الأتأوه​ السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان  للوحدة الوطنية
في قرية نزلة جريس حدث الآتي من قبلنا حيث أنهم قاموا بتهديد عائلة بشاي وطلبوا  منهم مبالغ ولم يدفعوا فحدث الآتي : قاموا جماعة إسلامية في وضح النهار بقتل جميع  أفراد الأسرة وهم :
1- نادر حبيب بشاي
2- حبيب بشاي
3- جورج نادر حبيب بشاي
4- سامح فايق عطا الله
وإصابة أخيهم سامي حبيب ومتواجد بالمستشفى الحلمية العسكري ومن قبلها بأيام قاموا  بقتل زغلول مفتش صحة ويوجد أناس كثيرين مهددين بالقتل أو الدفع وهؤلاء الأشخاص  موجودين في شبرا الخيمة وعين شمس وعزبة النخل ، وفي جميع أنحاء القاهرة 
فالرجاء من سيادتكم بأن تنظروا لنا بعين العطف لأننا لم يوجد لنا سكن ولا مأوى لأن  كل ما نملك من أراضي زراعية لم أحد يشتريها مننا وإذا أحد اشترى من أي أحد فيموت من  قبل الجماعات الإسلامية .
"وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الاحترام"
مقدمه لسادتكم / خلف ايليا دانيال​ طلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين ​ السيد / رئيس مركز حقوق الإنسان  للوحدة الوطنية 
أحداث قرية بني عبيد مركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا
حدث أن الجماعات الإسلامية تطلب جزية من التجار المسيحيين وإذا رفض أحد التجار  إعطائهم تلك الجزية فيوعدوه بميعاد قتله أو قتل ابنه وفي الميعاد المحدد بالضبط في  اليوم والساعة تقوم الجماعات الإسلامية بتنفيذ وعدها وفي وسط النهار وأمام عيون  الجميع سواء أهل القرية أو رجال المباحث وهنا واقعة من مئات ما يحدث .
أرسلت الجماعات الإسلامية رسالة إلى المواطن المسيحي اسحق زكي ملك وأولاده وشقيقه  عصام بإبلاغ ضابط المباحث المقدم / أحمد عبد التواب بذلك التهديد لم يفعل شئ  وأفهموه بأن الجماعات الإسلامية تريد قتلنا وبالفعل قامت الجماعات الإسلامية بقتل  المواطن المسيحي عزت اسحق زكي وإصابة شقيقه وتم نشرها في جريدة الأهرام وأن المواطن  اسحق وشقيقه عصام يمتلكون مزارع من القصب وما زالت الجماعات تختبئ في هذه المزارع  وتم إبلاغ الحكومة ولم تفعل شئ .
وما زال التجار المسيحيون يدفعون جزية للجماعات الإسلامية حتى الآن .​  ================================================================= 
جريدة  الأهالى التى تصدر فى مصر تقول 
الجماعات الإسلامية :​ أعدمت 40 قبطيا مسيحيا  رفضوا دفع الجزية​ 

لجأت الجماعة الإسلامية لتمويل عملياتها  الإرهابية والإجرامية فى مصر والعالم بفرض إتاوات على  المسيحيين تحت شعار "الدفع أو القتل" بلغ عائد تلك الإتاوات ما يزيد على 5 مليون  جنيه قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بإعدام 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفعها بينهم ثلاثة تم إعدامهم  في منزل عمدة قرية جريس بمركز أبو قرقاص محافظة المنيا ففي خلال ما يزيد على  العامين الماضيين قامت الجماعة الإسلامية بقتل ما يقرب من 40 مواطنا قبطيا رفضوا أو  لم يستطيعوا دفع الإتاوات كما قامت بقتل آخرين حاولوا إبلاغ الشرطة كما طلب منهم .  في الوقت الذي هاجر فيه بعض الأقباط وتركوا أرضهم ومنازلهم وأموالهم خوفا من بطش  الإسلاميين بعد تأخرهم في دفع الإتاوة المفروضة عليهم ومحاولتهم إبلاغ الأجهزة  الأمنية .

ونشرت جريدة الأهالي الصادرة  بتاريخ 19/3/1997 أسماء الضحايا الدين رفضوا دفع الجزية  من الأقباط  فقتلوا .

الأهالي تنفرد بنشر أسماء  الضحايا هؤلاء رفضوا دفع الجزية فقتلوا 
  سامي  كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 9/94
2- أسامة كامل نجيب المحرص = ملوى 11/94
3- نادى نجيب شنودة المحرص = ملوى 11/94
4- ميخائيل فرج حنس المحرص = ملوى 11/94
5- فهمي فراج ابراهيم نواي = ملوى 12/94
6- عزمي مختار عزيز الإدارة = ملوى 12/94
7- صادق ابراهيم خليل عزبة بولس/تندة-ملوى 12/94
8- يوسف بسالي بطرس اسمنت / أبو قرقاص 1/95
9- اسحق حنين منشأة نصر / أبو قرقاص 1 /95
10- رفعت كمال كامل نواي = ملوى 1/95
11- نبيل سروال قسطنطين ملوى 2/95
12- حنا فارس ميخائيل حرز / أبو قرقاص 3/95
13- صفوت ثابت كيوان منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
14- كمال نجيب بولس اتقا / ملوى 4/95
15- رضا خليل أمين منشأة المغالقة / ملوى 4/95
16- سمير يونان زخاري سمالوط 4/95
17- إيليا نجيب متري ملوى 5/95
18- صفوت زاخر صالح "طبيب" هور / ملوى 5/95
19- زغلول ظريف جون نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 5/95
20- خيري جرجس الشهير تندة / ملوى 6/95
بـ "خيري الضبع" صيدلي-21                                
 21-  ظريف محفوظ سمالوط 6/95
22- عماد رؤوف فؤاد "صايغ" ملوى 9/95
23- شريف شوقي نجيب "صائغ" ملوى 9/95
24- سامي شحاته كامل نزلة البدرمان / ملوى 9/95
25- ظريف أنور متى ملوى 9/95
26- عماد دانيال واصف قلندول / ملوى 9/95
27- عوض شاربين طناس نزلة جريس/أبو قرقاص 2/96
28- هابيل لبيب عبد السيد جورجي / أبو قرقاص 2/96
29- محسن وديع جرجس اتليدوم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
30- إيهاب أمين غبريال اتليدم / أبو قرقاص 7/96
31- وليم فائق جرجس نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
32- أسامة فاضل أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
33- طايع سام أسعد نزلة جريس / أبو قرقاص 8/96
34- سمير منير نصيف منتوت / أبو قرقاص 9/96
35- زاخر يوسف زاخر بني عبيد / أبو قرقاص 10/96
36- سعيد زاخر يوسف بني عبيد / ابو قرقاص 10/96
37- د. ميشيل عياد حنس (طبيب) قلوبا / ملوى 10/96 
  لجأت الجماعات الإسلامية لتمويل عملياتها الإرهابية بفرض  إتاوات على الأقباط فى عدد من قرى الصعيد. والذى يمتنع عن الدفع يتعرض للقتل هو  وآسرته. فعلى سبيل المثال لا الحصر فقد قتل 40 قبطيا رفضوا دفع الجزية مابين سنة  1994 – 1997 مابين ملوى وابو قرقاص ( جريدة الأهالي فى 19 مارس 1997). ومن سنة 1992  حتى 1996 قنل 56 قبطيا _ (تقرير المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أبريل 1997م 
  ****************************************************** 

قتل  المليونير الصيدلى خيرى الضبع لأنه رفض دفع الأتاوة (الجزية )​ 
  الأنبا أرسانيوس مطران المنيا وأبو قرقاص يعلق على موضوع الأتاوات والجزية   
يروى الأنبا أرسانيوس مطران المنيا وابو قرقاص  قائلاً : أن الجماعات الإرهابية أرسلت إلى المواطن قبطى " يدعى سعيد كنز " وهو بقال  جملة من هور " ملوى " خطاباً تأمره فيه بدفع عشرة ألاف جنية للجماعات الإسلامية يوم  السبت وكانوا قد أرسلوا الخطاب يوم الجمعة ويضيف الخطاب أنه يمكن التأخير فى الدفع  حتى يوم الأحد بشرط أن يزيد المبلغ إلى 15 ألف جنيه ولكن إذا جاء يوم ألثنين ولم  تدفع فلن تنقذك ملايين الدنيا من أيدينا " ويضيف النبات أرسانيوس قائلاً : أنه قام  بإصطحاب المواطن القبطى المسيحى " سعيد كنز " معه فى زيارة لقداسة البابا وعرض عليه  الأمر وقرأ البابا الخطاب ثم قام بالإتصال بأجهزة الأمن التى عرضت على المواطن بعض  الصور فتعرف على أثنين من كوادر العصابة الإسلامية (الجماعة الإسلامية ) اللذين  سلماه الخطاب , وقد طلبت منه أجهزة الأمن أن يذهب إلى بلدة وينتظر حتى إذا جاءه  خطاب آخر يقوم بالتنسيق مع أجهزة الأمن فى المنيا لإعداد كمين للقبض على الإرهابيين  أثناء تسليم المبلغ . 
ويستطرد الأنبا أرسانيوس قائلاً : " أن الرجل  رفض العودة لخوفه من بطش افرهابيين وقرر الإقامة الدائمة بالقاهرة وعرض جميع أملاكه  للبيع ولكن الإرهابيين أصدروا فتواهم بأن كل من يقبل على شراء أملاك "سعيد كنز "  مصيره الموت .. هذه القصة تكررت كثيراً مع مئات الأشخاص بينهم من دفع ونجا بحياته  وبينهم من لم يستطع فتم إصدار الأمر بإعدامه وهو ما حدث مع الصيدلى المليونير "خيرى  جرجس " الشهير بـ  خيرى الضبع الذى قتلوه وسط عزبته بملوى !!! 
ويؤكد الأنبا أرسانيوس أن كل المعلومات الخاصة  بفرض أتاوات وجزية على المسيحيين من قبل الجماعات الإرهابية صحيحة وأستمرت حتى آخر  عام 1997 م (راجع كتاب المخاطرة - عبد الرحيم على - ميريت للنشر والمعلومات )  
************** 
أما مجلة روز اليوسف فقد نشرت بالبنط العريض  العنوان الآتى : " تحت تهديد السلاح فى الصعيد الأقباط يدفعون الجزية الصاغة  والصيادلة والتجار هم الهدف الثابت ومن لا يدفع مصيره القتل أو الهجرة للقاهرة "  وتروى مجلة روز الأيوسف عديد من الحالات التى تم فيها قتل الأقباط لأنهم رفضوا دفع  الجزية أو هاجروا إلى القاهرة والإسكندرية تاركين كل ممتلكاتهم فى الصعيد وقامت  عصابات افسلام الإجرامية بنهب وسرقة ممتلكاتهم ... زتستطرد المجلة قائلة : أنه  حينما لجأ بعض الأقباط طالبين حماية البوليس وتقدموا ببلاغ رسمى للرائد أ . ع بمركز  شرطة أبو قرقاص نصحهم سيادته بعد تضخيم الموضوع وعدم الإهتمام به وعدم إعطاءه صفة  رسمية ونصحهم بمغادرة البلد لمدة شهر , هذا وقد أبلغ الأنبا أرسانيوس مطران المنيا  ضابط الشرطة بهذا الموضوع فطلب سيادة ضابط الشرطة الذهاب لمقابلة الإرهابيين ثم  نصحهم بشراء أسلحة لحماية أنفسهم , وكرر طلبه بضرورة مقابلة افرهابيين , وهذه  الأسرة غادرت أبو قرقاص وأستوطنت فى القاهرة - والملاحظ أن معظم تجار الذهب ومحلات  الصاغة والصيادلة فى محافظة المنيا وأسيوط فرضت عليهم الجزية وأمتدت عدوى الجزية من  المنيا إلى قنا وديروط ومدن أخى فى الصعيد وذلك منذ عام 1992 - حتى عام 1997 م  
راجع مجلة روز اليوسف فى عددها رقم 2585 التى  صدرت فى 24/21997 ص 27- 29 
 ************************************************************ 
واذا كانت الجماعات الإسلامية (عصابات الإسلام )  تتحمل جزءاً من المسئولية عن أعمال الإضطهاد المتزايد والتنكيل بالمواطنين الأقباط  المسيحيين فإننا لا نستطيع أن نعفى الدولة والمسئولين فيها وسياستها وتوجهاتها من  المسئولية المباشرة أو غير المباشرة مما تعرضت وتتعرض له حقوق المواطنين الأقباط من  إنتهاكات خطيرة أليست الدولة ذاتها ومن قبل مواطنين آخرين . 
وغذا كانت جماعات الإسلام (العصابات) تمارس  ضغوطاً مادية وغرهابية ضد الأقباط لأجبارهم بدفع الجزية أو لأجبارهم على غعتناق  الدين افسلامى فإن موقف أجهزة الدولة من هذه الوقائع يتجاوز دور المراوغة بين الصمت  أو تقديم التسهيلات لهذه الشغوط وأحاطتها بإجراءات إدارية تضفى عليها الشرعية "  
راجع - جريدة الأهالى فى عددها رقم 809 الصادر  فى مارس 1997 م ص 1 و 8 





*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 مايو 2012)

سمعان ، رجاء
لاتأتى إلى تصرفات فردية تحدث من هنا أو هناك لتحملها لى أنه توجه عام
كيف تحمل تصرفات هؤلاء لى أنها تمثل الإسلام ؟!!
كيف لآحاد الناس أو حتى لطائفة ما تنفذ أحكاما شرعية دون الحاكم الشرعى للبلاد ؟!


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> سمعان ، رجاء
> لاتأتى إلى تصرفات فردية تحدث من هنا أو هناك لتحملها لى أنه توجه عام
> كيف تحمل تصرفات هؤلاء لى أنها تمثل الإسلام ؟!!
> كيف لآحاد الناس أو حتى لطائفة ما تنفذ أحكاما شرعية دون الحاكم الشرعى للبلاد ؟!


*فرديه 
انت بتكلم شخص مش صغير اولا 
ثانيا لو عملتلك ملف كامل هتعرف انها مش فرديه
وبعدين متناس انا كنت بعلم الناس الحجات اللى زى دى 
وكله من القران والسنه
مكنتش بجيب حاجه من بيتنا
متقولش حجات فرديه ممكن 
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 مايو 2012)

Twin قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> Twin قال:
> 
> 
> > *فى مصر ياسيد توين*
> ...


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *فرديه *
> 
> *انت بتكلم شخص مش صغير اولا *
> *ثانيا لو عملتلك ملف كامل هتعرف انها مش فرديه*
> ...


 أنت تعرف أن تلك الأحداث كانت إبان نشاط الجماعات الإسلاميه خاصة فى الصعيد 
وقد قضت على تلك الأفكار المتطرفة قبضة الامن والتنوير الذى قام به العلماء المخلصين
مرة أخرى ياسمعان
كيف تحمل تصرفات هؤلاء على أنها الإسلام ؟!!


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> أنت تعرف أن تلك الأحداث كانت إبان نشاط الجماعات الإسلاميه خاصة فى الصعيد
> وقد قضت على تلك الأفكار المتطرفة قبضة الامن والتنوير الذى قام به العلماء المخلصين
> مرة أخرى ياسمعان
> كيف تحمل تصرفات هؤلاء على أنها الإسلام ؟!!


*عشان انا كنت خطيب مسجد وكنت اتكلم من القران والسنه 
ولا تنسى كتاب الحاكميه 
اما موضوع قبضه الامن دى سورى يعنى الموضوع تم عن اتفاق
اما تحميلى التصرفات للاسلام لانه امر بكده
وارجع واقول لك 
انا درست على ايد مشايخ ومشهورين كمان
ودائما كان التعليم من الاسلام وليس من خارجه
اما التنوير والعلماء المخلصين من هم
الزغبى - ممد حسان= ابو اسحاق الحوينى - محمد حسين يعقوب= 
من  هم وانا هنزلك فيديوهات كيف يتكلمون عن المسيحيين 
بس انت هاتلى اسم من العلماء المتنورين دول 
واحد من العلماء المتنورين دول قال بنفس اللفظ
الاسلام اعطانا حق انك تضرب النصرانى بالجزمه ويجبهالك عند رجلك
ده هو الاسلام مش كده
استوصوا بالاقباط خيرا 
ضحك على الدقون 
ولا عشان الهديه ؟؟:smil12:
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (1 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ​*اما موضوع قبضه الامن دى سورى يعنى الموضوع تم عن اتفاق*​


*لم يحدث ...*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (1 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> ياسر الجندى قال:
> 
> 
> > > سماحه ايه
> ...


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لم يحدث ...*


*ايه هو اللى لم يحدث يا اخ عبود
؟؟؟
*​


----------



## marcelino (1 مايو 2012)

*اوحش حاجه فى الموضوع دة برغم اهميته اننا مش هنوصل لحاجه مفيده


لان لو فى مسلم صادق مع نفسه هاينكر ان قدام الوصيه اللى بالخير دى* *
فى مئات الوصايا بعكسها 

فابالاحرى يعمل بالوصيه اللى تم التشديد عليها مئات المرات* *

ثم انهى عاقل عايز يتصرف صح هايسمع كلام مره يقول :* 

* إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً ، فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً

ومره تانى يقول :

** "يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آَمَنُوا لَا تَتَّخِذُوا  الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى  أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ  فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا  يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ"  (المائدة 51)

و كمان :

** "  (لعنة الله على اليهود والنصارى، اتخذوا قبور أنبيائهم  مساجد). يُحَذِّر  ما صنعوا. " [ر:425] صحيح البخارى - باب: الأكسية  والخمائص.)

و :

** "قَاتِلُوا  الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا  بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا  يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ  الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ  عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ" (التوبة 29).

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

طيب ازاى طيب ؟

لو انا مسلم اسمع كلام مين ؟

ايه التناقض دة ؟

نفسي اشوف مسلم صادق وعنده ضمير يجاوب بمنتهى المنطقيه والشفافيه


+++

علشان كدة عمرنا ما هنوصل لحاجه مفيده فى المواضيع اللى زى كدة
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

*ادى الوصيه 
الحديث الذي رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال : " لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه " *​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مايو 2012)

*والله يادونا .. انتى هتعملى فورتينا بالموضوع دا .. لو حدث وقيل استوصوا باهل مصر خيرا*
*فدا ايام عمرو ابن العاص .. واحنا دلوقت مسلمين ومسيحيين اهل مصر .. وخلاص ماعدش حد هايستوصى علينا .. مش فاهم ايه وجهة نظرك .. هل هى شمال شرق ام جنوب غرب *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *والله يادونا .. انتى هتعملى فورتينا بالموضوع دا .. لو حدث وقيل استوصوا باهل مصر خيرا*
> *فدا ايام عمرو ابن العاص .. واحنا دلوقت مسلمين ومسيحيين اهل مصر .. وخلاص ماعدش حد هايستوصى علينا .. مش فاهم ايه وجهة نظرك .. هل هى شمال شرق ام جنوب غرب *​



*بجد عجبا !!!!!!!!!!!!
*​


----------



## oesi no (1 مايو 2012)

وانا بتفرج على الموضوع لاقيت  الراجل اللى قصادنا مشغل قرأن ومعليه على الاخر والايه اللى سمعتها كانت بتقول 
*"قَاتِلُوا   الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا  بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا   يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ   الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ   عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ"
فاستغربت 
هو ازاى استوصوهم خير وفى حته تانيه قاتلوهم 
وبعد كدة مستغربتش من مواقف اللاخوان السياسيه 
هما متعلمين اسلام صح شكلهم
احنا اللى جهله 
*


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

*والوهابيه السعوديه ايه رايك فيها ؟؟؟
*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانا بتفرج على الموضوع لاقيت  الراجل اللى قصادنا مشغل قرأن ومعليه على الاخر والايه اللى سمعتها كانت بتقول
> *"قَاتِلُوا   الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا  بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا   يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ  وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ   الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ   عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ"
> فاستغربت
> هو ازاى استوصوهم خير وفى حته تانيه قاتلوهم
> ...


*انت كمسيحى المولد لا تعلم ما هو شعو ر المسلم تجاه المسيحى
اسال العابرين كيف كان شعورهم قبل معرفه المسيح وبعده
وما هو شعورهم الان تجاه المسلميين
*​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *ادى الوصيه *
> 
> *الحديث الذي رواه الإمام مسلم في صحيحه عن أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه أن رسول الله، صلى الله عليه وسلم، قال : " لا تبدؤوا اليهود ولا النصارى بالسلام فإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه " *​


*اخى سمعان .. فى احاديث كتير مضروبة .. لانها تتعارض مع القران .. والاية الخاصة بالاولياء شرحها معروف وليس لكم علاقة بها !!*
*متقلبهاش حوار اسلامى !!*​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اخى سمعان .. فى احاديث كتير مضروبة .. لانها تتعارض مع القران .. والاية الخاصة بالاولياء شرحها معروف وليس لكم علاقة بها !!*
> *متقلبهاش حوار اسلامى !!*​


*مضروبه*
*يعنى الحديث ده مضررروب ولا ايه ؟؟*
*ملناش علاقه بيها *
*ليه هو فيه نصارى من المريخ ولا من زحل محمد كان بيكلمكم عليهم ؟*
​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (1 مايو 2012)

oesi no قال:


> وانا بتفرج على الموضوع لاقيت الراجل اللى قصادنا مشغل قرأن ومعليه على الاخر والايه اللى سمعتها كانت بتقول
> *"قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَا بِالْيَوْمِ الْآَخِرِ وَلَا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلَا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ"*
> *فاستغربت *
> *هو ازاى استوصوهم خير وفى حته تانيه قاتلوهم *
> ...


*مانت لو بتزورنا فى الاسلامى هاتعرف معنى الاية وهانشرحهالك تانى .. بس قدرنا وهات زيارة معاك وانت جاى *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (1 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *مانت لو بتزورنا فى الاسلامى هاتعرف معنى الاية وهانشرحهالك تانى .. بس قدرنا وهات زيارة معاك وانت جاى *​


*التفسير اهو لغايه عندك 

 وقوله : ( حتى يعطوا الجزية   ) أي : إن لم يسلموا ، ( عن يد   ) أي : عن قهر لهم وغلبة ، ( وهم صاغرون   ) أي : ذليلون حقيرون مهانون . فلهذا لا يجوز إعزاز أهل الذمة ولا رفعهم على المسلمين ، بل هم أذلاء صغرة أشقياء ، كما جاء في صحيح مسلم  ، عن  أبي هريرة    - رضي الله عنه - أن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال : لا تبدءوا اليهود  والنصارى  بالسلام ، وإذا لقيتم أحدهم في طريق فاضطروه إلى أضيقه   . 

 ولهذا اشترط عليهم  أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - تلك الشروط المعروفة في إذلالهم وتصغيرهم وتحقيرهم ، وذلك مما رواه الأئمة الحفاظ ، من رواية  عبد الرحمن بن غنم الأشعري  قال : كتبت  لعمر بن الخطاب    - رضي الله عنه - حين صالح نصارى من أهل الشام    : 

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ، هذا كتاب لعبد الله عمر أمير المؤمنين  من نصارى مدينة كذا وكذا ، إنكم لما قدمتم علينا سألناكم الأمان لأنفسنا وذرارينا وأموالنا وأهل ملتنا وشرطنا لكم على أنفسنا ألا نحدث في مدينتنا ولا فيما حولها ديرا ولا كنيسة ، ولا قلاية ولا صومعة راهب ، ولا نجدد ما خرب منها ، ولا نحيي منها ما كان خطط المسلمين ، وألا نمنع كنائسنا أن ينزلها أحد من المسلمين في ليل ولا نهار ، وأن نوسع أبوابها للمارة وابن السبيل ، وأن ينزل من مر بنا من المسلمين ثلاثة أيام نطعمهم ، ولا نئوي في كنائسنا ولا منازلنا جاسوسا ، ولا نكتم غشا للمسلمين ، ولا نعلم أولادنا القرآن ، ولا نظهر شركا ، ولا ندعو إليه أحدا ؛ ولا نمنع أحدا من ذوي قرابتنا الدخول في الإسلام إن أرادوه ، وأن نوقر المسلمين ، وأن نقوم لهم من مجالسنا إن أرادوا الجلوس ، ولا نتشبه بهم في شيء من ملابسهم ، في قلنسوة ، ولا عمامة ، ولا نعلين ، ولا فرق شعر ، ولا نتكلم بكلامهم ، ولا نكتني بكناهم ، ولا نركب السروج ، ولا نتقلد السيوف ، ولا نتخذ شيئا من السلاح ، ولا نحمله معنا ، ولا ننقش خواتيمنا بالعربية ، ولا نبيع الخمور ، وأن نجز مقاديم رءوسنا ، وأن نلزم زينا حيثما كنا ، وأن نشد الزنانير على أوساطنا ، وألا نظهر الصليب على كنائسنا ، وألا نظهر صلبنا ولا كتبنا في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نضرب نواقيسنا في كنائسنا إلا ضربا خفيا ، وألا نرفع أصواتنا بالقراءة في كنائسنا في شيء من حضرة المسلمين ، ولا نخرج شعانين ولا باعوثا ، ولا نرفع أصواتنا مع موتانا ، ولا نظهر النيران معهم في شيء من طرق المسلمين ولا أسواقهم ، ولا نجاورهم بموتانا ، ولا نتخذ من الرقيق ما جرى عليه سهام المسلمين ، وأن نرشد المسلمين ، ولا نطلع عليهم في منازلهم . 

وده رابط التفسير اتفضل يا غالى 
*​


----------



## مسلم مهذب2 (2 مايو 2012)

المشكله الاكبر عند مسيحيي مصر هى مشكله داخليه نابعه من داخل الشعب المسيحى .. ليست ابدا مشكله واقعه عليهم من خارج الاطار المسيحى وان كان هناك بعض الحوادث التى تحدث فى اى مجتمع حتى بين اصحاب الديانه الواحده فبسبب المشكلات المسيحيه الذاتيه يتم تضخيم المشكلات المجتمعيه العاديه الى اكبر من حجمها 

هذه حقائق واقعيه و طبيعيه ايضا ومفهومه من قبل النخبه فى مصر مفهوم اسبابها ودوافعها 

ويمكن كان لى مقال عن هذا الموضوع فى عام 2008 او 2009 على ما اظن  على مدونتى واذكر ايضا ان الاخت دونا قد اطلعت عليه 
وكان بعنوان ( الكنيسه المصريه تدار بأفكار صهيونيه ) 

طبعا لم يكن قصدى من العنوان هو تخوين الكنيسه بقدر ما كنت اوضح فيه الاعراض الثقافيه المتشابهه للأقليات القوميه او الدينيه ... طبعا هذا بعد بدأ مسيحيوا مصر فى الحديث عن عرقيه مستقله و ادعاءات مثل انهم اصل البلد وان لهم لغه اصليه وان المسلمون عرب غزاه وقطعا كل هذا خطأ لأن المسلمون هم اقباط فى الاصل وقضية اللغه انما هى استدعاء تاريخى ليس له معنى سوى استكمال متطلبات مشروع يدور فى رؤس البعض 

وتتشابه الاعراض الثقافيه المسيحيه المصريه مع الاعراض الثقافيه اليهوديه الاسرائيليه 

- الحديث عن مشروع قومى خاص بدين وعرقيه حسب ما يعتقدون

وظهر هذا فى كثير من الملامح مثل ظهور تيارات مسيحيه اعلنت دوله بالفعل و اعلنت لها علم وبل ونشيد وطنى وهذا ان كان تم رفضه من قبل القيادات الرسميه المسيحيه ومن ورائهم شرائح عريضه من (الشعب المسيحى) وان كنت اتحفظ على المصطلح لكن ان لست بالسطحيه التى تجعلنى اتحدث عن واقعيه المشروع بقدر ما يوضح بالنسبه لى ازمه ثقافيه و وجدانيه مسيحيه .. ايضا ظهر هذا فى حديث بعض القساوسه عن اننا نريد تمثيل نيابى لا يقل عن 120 نائب .. وكثير من الملامح لا اريد الاسهاب 

- فى تضخيم اى حدث يمكن ان يحدث فى اى مجتمع ليسموه اضطهاد عاما 
والحوادث التى وقعت فى مصر بين مسلمين ومسيحيين اذا احصينا ضحايا الحوادث التى تقع بين مسلمين ومسلمين على مدار العام سنجد انها تفوقها بمراحل .. او حتى هذه الحوادث الاسلاميه المسيحيه فى مصر لا ترتقى لما حدث بين اصحاب المذاهب المسيحيه فى بريطانيا مثلا ففى ايرلندا الامور وصلت لحد الاباده الجماعيه بين المسيحيين وبعضهم ولكن اصحاب الاحلام يوظفون تلك الحوادث للمتاجره بها وهذا ايضا من المشتركات بين الاقليات 

- وفى حالة الفوبيا التى يراها كل ذو نظر 

ايضا استحضار عدو دائم له فائدتين عند كل اقليه وتشترك هذه النقطه ايضا بين يهود اسرائيل و مسيحيوا مصر مع التفريق ان اسرائيل دوله ومسيحيوا مصر شريحه داخل مجتمع فيمكن ان ينطبق عليهم المثال الكردى اكثر 
و فائده العدو الافتراضى الدائم تضمن استجلاب التعاطف الدائم هذه فائده والفائده الثانيه انها تضمن الولاء للقيادات بلا نقاش .. فهل رأى احد منا فى اسرائيل على مدى اكثر من 60 عام ما يمكن ان نسميه معارضه بالمعنى الشعبى المتعارف عليه قطعا لا لأن هناك من سوق فى عقولهم انهم فى خطر دائم ومحدق 

هذه بعض الامثله التى يعانى منها الشعب المسيحى فى مصر وانا اعلم ان الكلام لن يعجب الكثيرين لكن انا اتحدث بتجرد تام واعلم واقدر دوافع كل هذا من مشكلات ثقافيه و اجتماعيه و ايدلوجيه تهز المجتمع المسيحى 

لكن فى النهايه النصيحه التى اقولها بكل صدق واخلاص هو لا تنفصلوا عن الواقع بافكاركم فطالما كنتم منفصلون عنه لن تحصلوا اى شىء .. حددوا ماذا تريدون اولا ثم حددوا ادواتكم ثانيا ثم انطلقوا عندها ستحصلوا على ما تريدون فى حدود الواقع والامكانات المتاحه 

وقطعا الجميع يعلم انه ليس معنى موت عشره او عشرين او حتى مئه فى حادثه مثل الكشح او غيرها من الحوادث التى تلتها فكل هذا لا يعنى ان هناك اضطهاد .. فكلمة اضطهاد كلمه كبيره تستدعى اعمال منظمه و ممنهجه .. لكن حادثه تقع بسبب ولد صور بنت على الموبايل او بسبب قطعة ارض او غيرها من الاسباب المعروفه فهذه مشكلات تقع فى كل المجتمعات حتى بدون اختلاف فى العقائد 

والمسلمون فى تعايشهم مع المسيحيين فى مصر افضل من تعايش المسيحيين مع المسيحيين فى بلدان كثيره ... حتى ان الخطاب الدينى الاسلامى المصرى يختلف عن الخطاب الدينى الاسلامى فيما عدا مصر حتى السلفيه المصريه مصبوغه بالصبعه الوسطيه


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مايو 2012)

*وادى الرد على التفسير الخاطئ للقران بسبب حديث خاطئ نسب الى النبى و الرد مش منى بل من اخ جديد هنا اسمه قابوس*


*القرآن الكريم يقر بحرية الإعتقاد والفكر، هذا الإقرار جاء صريحا ً واضحا ً لا مراء فيه ولا جدال، والإسلام يرفض الإعتداء على الآخر، ويُحرم القتال إلا دفاعا عن نفس، " وَقَاتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُواْ إِنَّ اللّهَ لاَ يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ "، تحرم هذه الآية الكريمة قتال الآخر غير المعتدي، وتسطر الآية التالية حرية الرأي والمعتقد : " وَقُلِ الْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَن شَاء فَلْيُؤْمِن وَمَن شَاء فَلْيَكْفُرْ..."، والمؤسف أن يُستنتج من الآية الكريمة" لاَ إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ ..."،من المؤسف أن يُستنتج منها ما لا يُوجد عليه أي قرينة أو مؤشر، كأن يُقال أنها تخص في حالة الدخول الأول للإسلام، والحق أنه لا استثناء في هذا التصريح أبداً، والرد على ذلك القول يتكرر في أكثر من موضع قرآني كريم، منها : "... وَمَن كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ ". ومما يُبكي القلب دما ً قبل بكاء العين دمعا ً ما يستدل به الكثير من آيات قرآنية يُقطع ما قبلها وآخرها وما يتعلق بها في مواضع مختلفة، خصوصا ً الآيات الواردة في سورة التوبة الموصوفة بآنها سورة قتال، كأن يستدلوا بـالآية الواردة في سورة البقرة : "وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لاَ تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلّهِ ... "، في حين أن هذه الآية تنتهي بــ " ... فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ فَلاَ عُدْوَانَ إِلاَّ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ"، والواضح جليا ً أن هناك اعتداء يتبين من الجزء "فَإِنِ انتَهَواْ".

الجزية الواردة في الآية 29 من سورة التوبة : " قَاتِلُواْ الَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللّهِ وَلاَ بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَلاَ يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلاَ يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُواْ الْجِزْيَةَ عَن يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ "، هذه الجزية لا علاقة لها بالدعوة إلى الإسلام كمعتقد، وإنما يُراد بها التعويض، وكأن الآية تطلب من المسلمين قتال الكفار المعتدين، ومواصلة قتالهم حتى يستسلموا ويدفعوا "تعويضاً" عن كل يد قاتلت المسلمين، والآية رقم 13 التي تسبق الآية السابقة في نفس سورة التوبةـ تشرح أن الأمر يتعلق بالقتال دفاعا ً عن النفس، " أَلاَ تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْماً نَّكَثُواْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّواْ بِإِخْرَاجِ الرَّسُولِ وَهُم بَدَؤُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُمْ فَاللّهُ أَحَقُّ أَن تَخْشَوْهُ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤُمِنِينَ " (التوبة، 13)، فواضح أن الكفار هم من بدء بالقتال واخراج المسلمين من ديارهم، فكان الطلب القرآني بقتالهم دفاعا عن النفس وعدم الإكتفاء بدحرهم بل وجوب الإصرار على تعويض المسلمين عما ارتـُكب بحقهم، فهل يُعقل أن يُكتفى بدحرهم ثم يتكلف المظلوم تكاليف الحرب؟؟؟، وفهم الجزية على أنها ضريبة الأمان الذي يوفره المسلمون للكفار وحمايتهم، هذا الفهم يتعارض مع كلمة "صاغرون"، إذ كيف يُوصف الكفار بأنهم صاغرون إن كان الهدف من الجزية تحقيق الأمن لهم؟؟؟، وللأسف فإن الإسلام متهم بالإرهاب وهو منه برئ بسبب ما يضمره كثير من مسلمي اليوم في نظرتهم للآخر غير المؤمن بدينهم، ولا يقتنع الغرب بكل الصيحات القائلة أن الإسلام يحترم حرية الإعتقاد، والسبب واضح وهو ما يُنشر من فتاوى تــُنسب للدين وهو منها برئ، ترى هذه الفتاوى أن الكافر يجب اجباره على اعتناق الإسلام وإلا يدفع الجزية حسب منظارهم، ولا بُد للحكومات الإسلامية أن تنظر في أمر تلك الفتاوى التي تصدر من زعامات دينية لها صداها في أوساط المسلمين، ويبقى القرآن الكريم المنبع الصافي لإنسانية الإسلام وعدالته، وما قيل بالأعلى يراه كثير من المفكرين الإسلاميين، مع التمنيات بأن يحمل كل مسلم المعنى الحقيقي لتحية السلام التي يلقونها على بعضهم وغيرهم، أخيرا ً نقول أن الرسول عليه السلام ما هو على الغيب بضنين، أي ليس ببخيل، فهو ينقل كل ما عليه نقله لنا ولا يبخل به علينا، وما يكون للرسول الكريم أن يخالف أمر ربه الرحمن الرحيم.* 

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 مايو 2012)

*من فضلكوا يا جماعه يا ريت منحولش الموضوع لحوار اسلامى 
الموضوع عباره عن مجرد سؤال استفهامى نيته صافيه
جاوبه الاستاذ ياسر الجندى بان كل الامور مع المسيحيين تمام ودليله اننا لسه موجودين ولله الحمد !! 
وجاوب ياسر رشدى بان العصر الخاص بالوصيه دى انتهى وان المسلم والمسيحى ايد واحده 
وكالعاده المسلم المهذب بينفى ان فى مصر فى اى اضطهاد للمسيحيين !!
بالتأكيد لىً عوده مره تانيه عندى كلام كتير عاوزه اقوله وتعليقات على بعض ما طُرح
 وعندى اسئله فرعيه هطرحها من خارج المنهج 
منورين​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *ايه هو اللى لم يحدث يا اخ عبود*
> 
> *؟؟؟*​


 ان هناك اتفاقا بين الأمن والجماعات فى تلك الحقبة السوداء التى تتحدث عنها ....لم يحدث عكسه هو الذى حدث


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *فى احاديث كتير مضروبة*​




مضروبة إزااااااااى ؟؟


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> مضروبة إزااااااااى ؟؟


* صينى ان شاء الله *


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (2 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> * صينى ان شاء الله *




هههههههههههههههههههههه 

وليه الصين تضرب الأحاديث اللطيفة


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مايو 2012)

AL MALEKA HELANA قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> وليه الصين تضرب الأحاديث اللطيفة


*افترا بعيد عنك .. عشان ربنا اداهم عيون ضيقة *
*عايزين الناس تبقى زيهم و يبلطجوا على الخلق وياخدوا جزية *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 مايو 2012)

الاخ مسلم مهذب والاخ قابوس
الشرح اللى نزلته حضرتك موثق ولا من اجتهادك الشخصى ؟؟


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> ان هناك اتفاقا بين الأمن والجماعات فى تلك الحقبة السوداء التى تتحدث عنها ....لم يحدث عكسه هو الذى حدث


*انت عارف الاتفاق اللى بتكلم عليه ايه ؟؟
واذا كنت تعرفه يا ريت تقولى ايه هو نوع الاتفاق !!!
*​


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 مايو 2012)

*



ولا تنسى كتاب الحاكميه 

أنقر للتوسيع...

**أنت تعرف ياسمعان أن هذا الكتاب كتبه سيد قطب فى ظروف معينة*
*فلا تحتج به علينا*
*



اما موضوع قبضه الامن دى سورى يعنى الموضوع تم عن اتفاق

أنقر للتوسيع...

اتفاااااااق !!
عموما عبود رد عليك
يارجل أنا كنت دائما أقول لو فعلنا كل شئ بإخلاص مثل إخلاص أمن الدولة فى محاربة تلك الجماعات لكنا أهدى الأمم !*
​

*



اما التنوير والعلماء المخلصين من هم
الزغبى - ممد حسان= ابو اسحاق الحوينى - محمد حسين يعقوب= 
من هم وانا هنزلك فيديوهات كيف يتكلمون عن المسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
أتحداك أن تأتى بما يدل على إيذاء 
أو التعرض لأى مسيحى
عليك أن تفرق بين إقرار تشريعى عقدى
وتشريعى عملى !
* 

*



الاسلام اعطانا حق انك تضرب النصرانى بالجزمه ويجبهالك عند رجلك

أنقر للتوسيع...

**جبت الكلام ده منين ياسمعان ؟!!*
*يامن كنت خطيبا يوما ما*
*وإماما !!*
*



ده هو الاسلام مش كده
استوصوا بالاقباط خيرا 

أنقر للتوسيع...

نعم وإن كرهت 
وهو الحاصل الواقع 
ولعلك رأيت كيف فعل غيرهم لما لم يستوصوا بالمسلمين خيرا
سل سراييفوا وضواحيها !
فقد استوصى الصرب (الأرثوذكس )!
بالمسلمين فعجلوا لهم راحة الموت !

* 
​[/QUOTE]​


----------



## ياسر رشدى (2 مايو 2012)

​


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *سل سراييفوا وضواحيها !*
> *فقد استوصى الصرب (الأرثوذكس )!*
> *بالمسلمين فعجلوا لهم راحة الموت !*​


*ساعات بقول لنفسى الحمدلله ان احنا الاكترية .. دا لو كنا العكس .. اتفرج ياباشا*
*على قدماء المصريين مع اليهود .. دبح *

*ومحدش يزعل منى وكانت احسن كلمة ستقال*
*من دونا مثلا "حرام عليكوا ياجماعة الرب يسوع مقلش كدا احنا دينا محبة" واللى اقل رحمة  منها شوية "خلى البلد تنضف و ترجع لاصحابها واللى مش عاجبة امريكا و السعودية اللى جيتوا منها ارجعولها .. غوروا فى ستين داهية" ولا يسألنى احد انت بتخمن ولا شكلك كدا ههههههه ..  لانى اراها فى العيون تنطق جيدا وان لم يتكلم بها *
*احد فى مواجهه مباشرة .. واخيرا بالطبع ليس الجميع هكذا .. فلكل قاعدة استثناء *

*والكلمة السائدة ستكون "مصر هى ليسوع"*​


----------



## Critic (2 مايو 2012)

> واللى مش عاجبة امريكا و السعودية اللى جيتوا منها ارجعولها


لو هتتعامل بمبدأ "الفتوة اللى بيحمى الضعفا بالجباية" خدلك جملين وشد الترحال :t33:
المنطق ده بيتنقرض مع التحضر, والعجيب ان اعداء الحضارة يريدون اراجعه ما استطاعوا اليه سبيلا ! , ولن يفلحوا ولو كره الكارهون  :beee:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *كيف عمل المسلم بهذه الوصيه منذ هذا الوقت والى الان ؟؟​*





ياسر الجندى قال:


> الجواب
> يتم العمل بهذه الوصية إلى الآن
> بدليل إن حضرتك لك كامل الحرية بيننا
> صح ؟



*إيه معنى كلمة بيننا ديه ؟؟؟

هو إنت من شبه الجزيرة العربية و لا من مصر


​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2012)

سمعان القيروانى قال:


> *انت عارف الاتفاق اللى بتكلم عليه ايه ؟؟*
> 
> *واذا كنت تعرفه يا ريت تقولى ايه هو نوع الاتفاق !!!*​


*أنت قصدت أن هناك أتفاقان ..*
*الأول ( من نص مقالاتك نقلاً عن جريدة الأهالى ) أن المباحث كانت بتطنش ما يحدث وأخيراً تقترح على المُهدد بالرحيل عن البلد ...فيصبح هذا أتفاقاً ضمنياً وإن لم يكن معلناً ..*
*الثانى : تشير فيه الى أعلان التوبة ونبذ العنف الذى ُأعلنت مبادرته من سجن طرة شديد الحراسة فى بدايات الألفية الثالثة*
*عُقيب قتل " شيماء " التلميذة بالأبتدائى داخل مدرستها من قُنبلة تم زرعها فى طريق رئيس الوزراء *
*ماتت الطفلة واصيب آخريات ...ونجا رئيس الوزراء *
*وبهذا أردت أنت الأشارة الى انه ليست قبضة الأمن ولكنه أتفاق تم بين الفصيلين * 
*صحح لى لو كنت مخطأءاً ...*


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> ​​​
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> *الحمد لله أنكم أيها الاقباط أقلية ، فلو كنتم الاكثرية أو حتى مثلنا لقتلتمونا فى الشوارع *
> *ولذبحتونا فى المساجد والبيوت *​


*الموضوع كبر ....متابع* :mus13:


----------



## ياسر الجندى (2 مايو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الموضوع كبر ....متابع* :mus13:


 خلينا نفضفض ياعبود
أقسم لك 
أن فى القلب مرارة وحزن من تجنى الأقباط علينا وظلمهم لنا 
فى حين أنهم لايجدون منا إلا كل احترام وأدب وحسن خلق


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خلينا نفضفض ياعبود
> أقسم لك
> أن فى القلب مرارة وحزن من تجنى الأقباط علينا وظلمهم لنا
> فى حين أنهم لايجدون منا إلا كل احترام وأدب وحسن خلق



* تجني وظلم 
وانا اللي كنت فاكر ان كل اللي ماتوا دول شهدا 
اتاريهم ممثلين ودعاه فتنه 
اللهم قوي ايمانك يا شيخ 
*​


----------



## Twin (2 مايو 2012)

ياسر رشدى قال:


> *اه ياشيرز .. دا انت طلعت جامد واحنا منعرفش *​
> *عموما ياباشا الاصول واحدة وحتى المعتدلين لا يتحركون بوسطيتهم الا من الاسلام .. فنحن لاننفصل عنه ابدا وغير مسئولين عن المتشددين وتصرفاتهم وادعائهم ان الاسلام يامرهم بهذا .. تخياتى ليك ياباشا *​


 
*بعيداً عن النكتة ال بيخة :smile01*
*أنا مش شرير ... أنا بجد عمري ما خفت وانا بكلم حد *
*أخره هيعمل عنتر فجلة وفي الأخر هياخد فوق دماغة ... وأنا عمري ما كنت بتكلم في الأسلام كدين *
*أنا ديماً كنت بتكلم عن مسيحيتي ومسيحي ... وعن الأسلام الأرهابي من جهة تصرفات أشخاص -عار علي الأسلام الوسطي-*

*وصدقني الأسلام الوسطي ... هو أروع إسلام يتعايش فيه الكل سوياً ... بس المشكلة فين ال بيطبقوا تعاليمه ؟ ... عن حب وأقتناع مش عن خوف*
*عارف المشكلة يا ياسر ... الناس المتعصبين دول ... من جواهم خيفين ... خيفين ع الأسلام من الزوال ... وبينسوا علي ما يؤمنون به ... أنه من عند الله ... فلماذا الخوف عليه من الأخرين *
*عامة منور*​ 


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *فى مصر ياسيد توين*​*
> *


* 
** يبقي أنت أكيد مش في مصر*​ 
*


ياسر الجندى قال:



الردود المستفزة تلك التى تكون خلاف الواقع​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *أو تلك التى تتجنى على الحقائق*
> *فأين أنت ؟ *​*
> *


* 
* 
*أنا هنا ... أستمع واحاور تلك الردود المستفزة ... مع شخص يحيا بعيداً عن الحقائق *
*يعمي عيناه ليجادل فقط من أجل الجدال ... لأنه في موقف ضعف*​ 
*


ياسر الجندى قال:



تمام​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *يعنى واخد حريتك *
> *صح ؟*​*
> *


* 
*
*لا غصب عنك ... وغصب **عن أي ك**ل مسلم متعصب *
*أنا من الناس ال بعيش علشان أعيش صح ... مش عيشة والسلام*​ 
*


ياسر الجندى قال:



بتمسح بكرامة المسلم الأرض​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...




ياسر الجندى قال:



​

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


ياسر الجندى قال:


> *إذا فكر أن يتكلم فى دينك *
> *وقد أمنت العواقب*
> *فكان حرى بك أن تشهد لنا بالسماحة*​
> *ياسيد توين !*


*دية مش سماحة ... *
*متقولش علي الفلسطيني ال بيتهان في أرضه من اليهودي ... أنه من أهل السماحة *
*أنا بمسح بكرامة أي حد الأرض كان الشطان لعب في دماغة أنه يتكلم في ديني أو يكفرني أو يعتبرني عايش في مصر بسبب سماحة الأسلام*​



ياسر الجندى قال:


> *والله ياياسر هذا الشعور انتابنى بعد الهجوم القذر على كنيسة القديسين بالأسكندرية*
> 
> *لاأعتقد أبدا أن مسلما يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر يقبل ذلك العمل الجبان ، ولعلك تذكر يومها ياياسر أن المسلمين هم أول من وقفوا ضده *
> *الشاهد ياأخى العزيز أن كل ذلك لم يشفع لنا نحن المسلمين ، فانطلقت المليشيات المسيحية بميدان العباسية تريد أن تفتك بكل ماهو مسلم !!*
> ...


*لا إله الا المسيح*
*أول من كان يدافع عن الكنيسة المسلم ال كان بيكبر ... نعم ... عندك حق أنا شفت الفيديو ده *
*وعلي رأئ المثل ... ال أختشوا ماتوا*
*تقتل القتيل وتمشي في جنازة *

*بس قولي ... مليشيات مسيحية وفي العباسة *
*وكانت بتبلطج ع المسلمين بسبب أحداث كنيسة القديسين :smile01*
*بصراحة جديدة دية *
*في أنهي جامع سمعتها ومن أنهي شيخ *
*أبعتلي أسمه علشان أشكره ع العام *

*أما بالنسبة للأغلبية والأقلية *
*مش تقلق ... عمرنا ما هنكون أغلبية *
*أحنا حظنا فقري ... هي جوازة واحدة ... ويدوب عيل أو أتنين والست بترفع الراية :giveup:*
*يعني علي العكس منكم *
*واحدة وأتنين وأربعة ... هيصة هيا ... وبيبقي أحلي كلام :t4:*
*وبدل العيل أورطة *
*وعادي مستقبلهم في إيد ربنا ... ما العيل بيجي برزقه :thnk0001:*​

ياسر الجندى قال:


> خلينا نفضفض ياعبود
> أقسم لك
> أن فى القلب مرارة وحزن من تجنى الأقباط علينا وظلمهم لنا
> فى حين أنهم لايجدون منا إلا كل احترام وأدب وحسن خلق



*أقولك ... يحرق أبو أم الأقباط يا أخي ال مزعلينك كدة ... ومخلينك كاتم في قلبك ومعبي *
*يا عم الله ينعم عليهم بقنبلة ذرية ترحمك منهم*
*ولو محصل يبقي حظك وحش ... وربنا هيرحمنا منك *


*ياسر الجندي ... وحياة النبي يا راجل ... أحنا ورا شاشات كمبيوتر مش أكتر *
*خليك واقعي أكتر *
*وصدقني محدش هيلومك من شيوخك*


















*دونا أسف علي تبويظ موضوعك والخروج عن هدفه *
*تسجيل متابعة وأنسحاب*
*فالموضوع أنتهي بالنسبة لي تقريباً *​


----------



## القسيس محمد (2 مايو 2012)

*اخ ياسر
لى بعض التعليقات واسف يعنى مهما تحاول ان تجمل صورة الاسلام فلن تستطيع لكثرة ما فعله بالناس
ما اورته انا على لسان ابن كثير فى الصغران اى الاذلال والاهانه والتحقر 
وما كتبه عمر بن الخطاب 
فحاى انت بعد كل هذه القرون تقول عمر مكنش يقصد كده هو ومحمد
اما الوسطيه التى تتكلم عنها
فهل ما يفعله المتشددون ليس من الاسلام ؟؟

اما مما تتكلم عنه فى سرايفوا فهل امرهم المسيح بفعل ذلك ؟؟
اما محمد شرع ذلك جعله شرع وحرض المؤمنين على القتال
للاسف اخ ياسر كل كلامك انشائى لدرجه كبيره ولا تحاول ان تجمل صورة شوهتها التشريعات الدمويه
*​


----------

